# Penn Senator 3/0 questions



## milesvdustin (Jun 25, 2011)

Hey all, I picked up a penn senator 3/0 the other day and I need to rebuild it and re-line it. I plan on using it for snapper and other stuff from my yak. What kind of line or line combination should I spool this reel with? Also, any tips for taking it apart? Thanks.

Also looking for a good rod to use this reel on.


----------



## AFSOCSGT (Apr 9, 2011)

You can find the schematics on line, as you take it apart put the screws back in the thread so you know where they go the next day.


----------



## milesvdustin (Jun 25, 2011)

Yeah I ended up finding a good site for that. What should I use for line? Thinking maybe sixty pound mono for backing and then some fifty pound power pro braid?


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Depends on what you'll be using it for.. bottom fishing that setup would be good, about 50-75yds of 60lb then 50lb braid on top, unless your fishing wrecks... If you are just flip flop it, put the braid on bottom and mono on top...


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I recently built a 3/0 to be a smaller version of the Baha. Accurate frame, Carbontex drags, 3 position power handle. But when it's all said and done, it's still a 30 pound reel IMHO. I used 30# braid on bottom and 30# Suffix on top. 

I put the reel on a matched Penn Senator 3/0 rod, foam forward, slick butt and gimble back, rollers at #1 and tip. Sweet combo, Mingo killer! I've got it for sale @ $150 if anyone is interested.


----------

